# GI issues that get worse as the day progresses



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

No matter what my symptoms may be (and they can vary, but generally bloating, incomplete evacuation, flatulence, and soft/sticky stools are my worst) the one thing that seems ultra-consistent is that they get worse as the day progresses. I almost _never_ have any issues in the morning. I can eat anything for breakfast, no problem. By the time lunch rolls around I generally have moderate issues like post-prandial bloating, gas (usually mild), some urgency, and the incomplete evac. No matter what I do for dinner I'm always knocked down. I can eat a tiny cup of vegetable soup and some crackers and be bloating and gassy like it's going out of style.From what I've read here IBSers more typically have issues in the morning as the colon "wakes up"... this does not happen to me at all. My problems seem to be on the reverse cycle...Is there a GI or digestion issue that fits this profile??


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Im somewhat similar. I wake up and tend to feel fine. I have a normal morning BM(Like clockwork daily) and then as the day progresses, my symptoms get worse. Not so much anymore as they used to, but still, I get worse symptoms. But the time I get home from work, the symptoms are at their peak. Then I goto sleep, and sleep just fine. I notice that I expel tons of gas at night when I sleep and 1st thing in the morning, so I have assumed that my daily aggravations just build throughout the day(Possibly from different foods, I need to quit being lazy and map out my foods for a few weeks and see if thats the cause) and then expel at night. Between 10pm and 7am, I am almost 100% symptom free. from 9-8 or so, its just all building up and progressing.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Is there a GI or digestion issue that fits this profile??


IBS, can cause trouble for folks at _any_ time of the day. It is just that quite a few folks have trouble in the mornings. Just because you don't.. doesn't mean you don't still have just IBS.What else have you been tested for?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I very clearly have IBS and usually got worse as the day went on.I think it depends on what bothers your IBS. If total gas volume bothers you that usually goes up as the day goes on. If the main thing that bothers you is colon activity that can be more of morning thing or an after meal thing. Some people have evening problems as the only meal the eat big enough to set off the post prandial reaction (after eating) is dinner.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Bonzi said:


> Im somewhat similar. I wake up and tend to feel fine. I have a normal morning BM(Like clockwork daily) and then as the day progresses, my symptoms get worse. Not so much anymore as they used to, but still, I get worse symptoms. But the time I get home from work, the symptoms are at their peak. Then I goto sleep, and sleep just fine. I notice that I expel tons of gas at night when I sleep and 1st thing in the morning, so I have assumed that my daily aggravations just build throughout the day(Possibly from different foods, I need to quit being lazy and map out my foods for a few weeks and see if thats the cause) and then expel at night. Between 10pm and 7am, I am almost 100% symptom free. from 9-8 or so, its just all building up and progressing.


My symtoms are almost exactly the same, except with slightly different timeframe. I'm basically really bloated and gassy when I go to bed, expel gas all night and by morning I'm fine. So I guess maybe I am sensitive to total gas volume as Kathleen said. I usually have very little gas during the day and I do notice that after I eat lunch, for example, I get really bloated, but then the bloat goes down in about 2 hours, whether or not I have gas.... ????BQ, I've been tested for almost everything (Celiac blood test, Crohn's, parasites, etc..etc..). The only diagnostic that I have nt had done yet in an upper GI endoscopy, but everything else (colonoscopy, bloodwork, CT scan, intravaginal ultrasound) has all come back normal.I probably just have IBS and that's that, but I'm just trying to sort out if it could be anything else.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Regardless of IBS or not (I've always been gassy until I started probiotics) it was common for me to fart myself to sleep. It was weird when the probiotics really knocked down the fart frequency and I didn't fart like that at night.It takes time for breakfast and lunch to get to the colon and then dinner only adds to that when it gets there a few hours later.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Taking probiotics made my gas issue disappear almost immediately. It was frightening as to how well that worked for me as well.Now if I can just have the same luck with the "travelling colon" pain


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> It takes time for breakfast and lunch to get to the colon and then dinner only adds to that when it gets there a few hours later.


That's a good point. Now if I can only figure out a way to get by without eating...


----------

